# You're most comfortable western saddle!



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

I liked my Big Horn a lot, but I needed a different rigging option for our horse.

I am in a HighHorse Eldorado now. There is a definite 'sweet spot' that is where I need to be to be comfortable and when I am there I am in the best position I have ever been in in a Western Saddle. I think my position is so good in the Eldorado, it saved me when my horse gave me his first buck ever when under saddle (a couple of weeks ago).


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

I, too was used to an english saddle. I tried a bunch of western saddles and THIS one is the most comfortable saddle I've ever ridden in, It also makes me feel VERY secure. It is an older Wade ranch saddle


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I have a couple of Simcos and a Western Rawhide - they are all quite comfortable (and all are over 20 years old). They do have quilted/padded seats so I don't know if that makes much of a difference or not. I've been on some western saddles that had plain leather seats and those were definitely uncomfortable.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I never understood the comfort that folks supposedly feel in western saddles until I was introduced to the wonder of padded seats, lol. I think it's all in what you're used to though. I inherited a couple of older English saddles (a dressage and a cc) from my boyfriend's mom and the seats were hard as rocks! Horrible creatures. That's probably because I've been primarily riding in my Wintec Isabell dressage saddle for many years now!

The first couple of times that I REALLY rode in western saddles were at the trail riding place that my friend's dad used to own. I don't remember what the seats were like, but I remember them not being particularly comfortable. Since then I had ridden in a western saddle a couple of times, and again didn't find it too nice. Then I tried out a Circle Y equitation saddle with a padded seat that was super comfy! Unfortunately, the seat was just too big for me so I sent it back to its owner. I just bought a Guffey barrel saddle with a padded seat and it's nice! A fun little saddle that rivals the comfort of the Circle Y.

If I ever see a Circle Y equitation saddle of similar style that is in decent condition and within my price range I'll have to jump on it, but the Guffey was too good of a deal to pass up.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Just like with English saddles, different styles of western saddles will fit different people. If I try to ride in my Dad's old Billy Cook roping saddle, I'm in agony in just a few minutes because the seat is very wide and flat.

I've discovered that I really hate saddles with roping style trees because they are not designed for all-day comfort.

This right here is the most comfortable and secure saddle I've ever had the pleasure of plopping my butt in. It's a ranch saddle with a modified association tree and a narrow twist (meaning that the seat is narrower than average). I can and have ridden in this saddle for 8+ hours a day, day after day after day, and never felt uncomfortable or sore.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Smrobs - you are simply going to have to stop posting pictures of your horses otherwise I shall have to make a special trip down and, under cover of darkness, abscond with them. I'll let you keep the saddle though as I'm not completely heartless


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

smrobs, is that your Corriente?


----------



## DaraT (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a Circle Y show saddle that is very comfortable. The seat seams to be a little more padded. I rode in a Circle Y Park & Trail for over 25 years, a very comfy saddle. I sold it because I had to go to a bigger seat size (ugh).

My everyday saddle is a Billy Cook roping saddle. This one has a little harder seat but it is still very comfortable for me.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

My Circle Y is super comfy as well as the custom wade saddle I recently purchased.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

From a dressage saddle, without a DOUBT the best transition is to a *well made* barrel saddle. They are just heaven for us English-firsts. Trouble is not getting sucked into all the bling & colour... Saddles that pretty, that cheap just have to have shoddy construction. 

I have a K&K Custom, from Calgary AB. I want to br cremated with this thing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

tinyliny said:


> smrobs, is that your Corriente?


Yes, it is.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My fave for years was my Simco roper, like best friends. I never seemed to find other saddles uncomfortable, as long as the stirrups were long enough. I once rode in an old Bona Allen, hard seat, medium cantle and was delighted as to how well it positioned me, right over my legs. Rode in it for 5 hrs and could have gone longer. I learned too late it had been sold.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

My favorite is my old circle y cutting saddle, which generally aren't the most comfy saddles to ride all day in, but mine is for me. But, for others - it hasn't proven to be so comfy. I guess it depends on your individual bum. But, in reverse, I had never ridden in an English saddle until my daughter started riding. I got her a used County eventer. WOW! No western saddle is going to compete with that level of comfort, _no way_.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Wade saddle, hard seat. It lets me find my own sweet spot instead for forcing me into position like a lot of western saddles try to do. I hate that! I find equitation seats and most padded seats to be very uncomfortable!

I'm sure it's not the padding, but rather the shape of the seat I have problems with. Give me a good wade or ranch saddle any day. I don't want a saddle that forces me into a certain position or has a hump in the seat like the equitation saddles do. If a horse has a comfortable shape bareback, why should a saddle have a hump like a camel? Steep rises in the seat also aggravate me. 

So anyway, here is my favorite saddle:


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

This is another favorite saddle of mine. It's a Saddle King Ol' Timer. Never thought I would be a Saddle King fan, but boy I am now. :lol:

It looks like it has a steep rise but it really doesn't. It's just a smaller seat size than the saddle above. The tree in both of my favorite saddles is made by Steele, and they have really mastered seat shape in my mind! Love, love the seats. Yes it's a hard seat but the shape is perfect. The high cantle gives a secure feel and the A-forks give me plenty of thigh room. 

So anyway, can't speak highly enough of the Steele trees. They fit my horses better than anything else I have tried too. And believe me, I have been through saddle fit hell on some of my horses. 

The Ol' Timer below has regular QH bars, the saddle in my post above has FQHB. So between the two I can hopefully fit most horses that I would be riding. 

I trail ride for up to 5 hours at a time throughout the summer so I need a comfortable saddle.


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

I really like my tex tan saddle. I bought it used a few months ago and I'm in love with it. I've gone on trail rides for hours with it and haven't had any issues. Plus it fits Angel, which is hard to find saddles that do because she has some wider shoulders.


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Love my Circle Y !


----------

